# Angeln auf Fehmarn bei starkem Wind



## N00blikE05 (27. März 2012)

Hallo, 

ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand eine gute Stelle kennt, wo man trotz starkem Wind sich mitm Boot hintrauen kann. Wind soll um die 30 km/h stark sein und von Nord Nord West kommen. 

Ich angel sonst nur bei gutem Wetter, aber mein Vater hat endlich mal frei und wir wollen trotzdem los nach Fehmarn. Zielfisch ist in erster Linie Butt und dann Dorsch.

Gruß


----------



## marioschreiber (27. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn bei starkem Wind*

Was für ein Boot ???
Wenn du schon so fragst .... bleib an Land !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## N00blikE05 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn bei starkem Wind*

Istn großes Zodiac Schauchboot mit 10 Ps Motor. Meine Idee wäre es unter der Brücke zu probieren. Da müsste es rein theoretisch Windstiller sein


----------



## AlBundy (27. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn bei starkem Wind*

Ahoi!

Für mich liest sich das nach Unvernunft. Ratschläge von Einheimischen (Danke MARIO) wollen nicht verstanden geschweige denn verinnerlicht werden. 

In diesem Sinne...wenn Ihr rausfahren solltet dann PETRI HEIL...

Vllt. lesen wir uns hier ja weiter? ...ICH/WIR würden uns freuen!!! :m

Beste Grüße!


----------



## HD4ever (27. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn bei starkem Wind*

das ist ne Insel ! 
also bei starken Wind kann man mehr oder weniger immer auf der anderen Seite unter Landschutz fischen ..
wenn aus NW - angelt man halt im SO
aber ganz ohne ist das auch nicht ... das heißt man sollte schon Vorsucht walten lassen ..


----------



## marioschreiber (27. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn bei starkem Wind*

Von Mittwoch bis Samstag sollen im Schnitt 6bft. aus NW vorherrschen !
Das wäre im Sund dann genau von der Seite !

Bei 6bft. hat man meiner Meinung nach nichts im Sund verloren. 
Schon gar nicht mit 10 ps Schlauchboot ! #d

Schon mal im Handy abspeichern : 124 124 #x


----------



## goeddoek (27. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn bei starkem Wind*

Bei bummelig 5BFT aus NW im Fehmarnsund ? Wird bestimmt lustig! Sollte der Wind noch aufbrisen oder auf West drehen - viel Spaß dabei |uhoh:

Muss man für 'nen 10 PS Motor keinen Schein haben ? Dann hätte sich die Frage eigentlich erübrigt 

Edith   Mario war schneller !


----------



## Klaus S. (27. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn bei starkem Wind*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Bei 6bft. hat man meiner Meinung nach nichts im Sund verloren.
> Schon gar nicht mit 10 ps Schlauchboot ! #d
> 
> Schon mal im Handy abspeichern : 124 124 #x



|good:

Schlauchboote sind recht windanfällig wie ich mal beobachten durfte. Der Motor sprang nicht mehr an und die wurden durch den Sund gefegt... Einer sprang ins Wasser und sie haben ihn ne Leine zugeworfen. Hätte übel ausgehen können wenns nicht gerade im späten Frühling (Hornhechtzeit) passiert wäre.


----------



## N00blikE05 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn bei starkem Wind*

Schein etc. hab ich ja alles   Mit Funk und Pyro Komplettpaket 

Soweit wollten wir uns auch nicht trauen. Da müssen wir mal guckn was möglich ist. Ich seh mich schon mit meinem Vater bei 50m ankern :q

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht, also Beißstechnisch von Land bzw. Boot aus bei solchem Wind? Ist das Wasser evtl zu aufgewühlt?


Gruß


----------



## marioschreiber (27. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn bei starkem Wind*

Warum fragst du überhaupt !?
Deine Smilys zeigen mir das du die Antworten sowieso nicht wirklich ernst nimmst !
Deine Fragestellung zeigt mir das du nicht wirklich weißt worauf du dich einlässt ! 
Im Sund musst du dich nicht weit trauen um abzusaufen ! 

Wo kommst du her ?
Binnenländer ?
Ich wohne hier mit Blick auf den Sund (beneidet mich ) und ich habe hier schon so einiges gesehen.

Ich bleib dabei !
Bei der Windvorhersage bleibt an Land !


----------



## N00blikE05 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn bei starkem Wind*

Ich nehme es sehr ernst! Ich bin bei 17 km/h Wind auffer Nordsee gewesen und hab gesagt neeee muss doch nicht sein. Ich möchte ja nicht kilometerweit raus aber halt ne gute Stelle finden wo man "einigermaßen weit" draußen sein kann ohne abzusaufen. Wir werden mal sehen wies vor Ort sein wird.

Hinter Bremen


----------



## Hybrid (27. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn bei starkem Wind*

Geh auf nen Kutter und fertich...

Gruß H.


----------



## marioschreiber (27. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn bei starkem Wind*

Die angesagten 6bft. sind über 40  km/h ! 
Nur mal so am Rande ....


----------



## Lenger06 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn bei starkem Wind*



N00blikE05 schrieb:


> Ich nehme es sehr ernst! Ich bin bei 17 km/h Wind auffer Nordsee gewesen und hab gesagt neeee muss doch nicht sein. Ich möchte ja nicht kilometerweit raus aber halt ne gute Stelle finden wo man "einigermaßen weit" draußen sein kann ohne abzusaufen. Wir werden mal sehen wies vor Ort sein wird.
> 
> Hinter Bremen


 
#d

Sag mal was willst du hier denn überhaupt für eine Antwort bekommen?|kopfkrat
Alle guten Ratschläge werden ignoriert. 
Dir wird bestimmt keiner sagen da und da lässt sich bei Bft 6 super angeln vom Schlauchboot, weil dem ist einfach nicht so. Also ich war schon ein paar mal im Sund bei 3 Windstärken los und als er dann auf 4-5 auffrischte sind wir aber schleunigst zurück in den Hafen, an effektives Angeln ist dann neben dem Sicherheitsaspekt sowie so nicht mehr zu denken.
Wenns unbedingt zu dieser Zeit sein muss dann geht doch wie schon erwähnt auf einen Kutter, und selbst dort macht mir persönlich bei diesen Windstärken das angeln keinen Spaß mehr.

Greetz


----------



## bacalo (28. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn bei starkem Wind*

@=Hybrid;
Geh auf nen Kutter und fertich...
Gruß H.[/QUOTE]

Lass es bei diesem Wind bleiben; macht auch auf´n Kutter nicht so wirklich Spaß.

Klick mal hier:  http://www.fighter-kv.de/fundgrube/wind.htm


----------



## N00blikE05 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn bei starkem Wind*

Hi, 

wollt nur eben kurz Bescheid sagen, dass ihr recht hattet |rolleyes Wäre echt zu krass gewesen. Da es da zu windig war sind wir dann nach Kappeln gefahren. War wirklich super


----------



## marioschreiber (1. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn bei starkem Wind*



N00blikE05 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wollt nur eben kurz Bescheid sagen, dass ihr recht hattet...



Ach ! Echt !? |sagnix


----------



## N00blikE05 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn bei starkem Wind*

Laut dem hier

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/marina_orth_fehmarn

gibt es im Schnitt um die 13 km/h. Laut wetter.de gibt es auf Fehmarn um 20 km/h. Was findet ihr vertrauenswürdiger?

Selbst wenn es 20 km/h sind, habt ihr Erfahrungen bei so einer Windstärke auf Butt anner Ostküste?
Gahlendorf/Klausdorf/Marienleuchte

Gruß


----------



## Hybrid (3. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn bei starkem Wind*

Es handelt sich hier ja nicht um ein Suizid-Forum- dann würde ja auch keiner mehr Antwort geben können.

Lass einfach gut sein und fahre für den Anfang bei ner Windstärke 2 raus, es wird schon noch der Wind auffrischen und dann bist Du froh wieder heile an Land zu kommen. 

Gruß H.


----------



## marioschreiber (3. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn bei starkem Wind*



N00blikE05 schrieb:


> Ich nehme es sehr ernst! Ich bin bei 17 km/h Wind auffer Nordsee gewesen und hab gesagt neeee muss doch nicht sein. Ich möchte ja nicht kilometerweit raus aber halt ne gute Stelle finden wo man "einigermaßen weit" draußen sein kann ohne abzusaufen. Wir werden mal sehen wies vor Ort sein wird.
> 
> Hinter Bremen



War vorhin über die Sundbrücke ...
Wart ihr das !?
Kleines Schlauchboot, zwei Personen ohne Schwimmweste, mitten in der Fahrrinne !!!!???? |bigeyes


----------



## N00blikE05 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn bei starkem Wind*

Ne! Weiß nicht wies da aussah, aber wenns da so aussieht wie am Samstag, dann ist es krass! Wollte Donnerstag nach Kappeln. Für Fehmarn ist es die nächste Zeit wohl zu windig. Werd wohl wieder erst wieder im Mai hinfahren, wenn die Hornis da sind.


----------



## hd-treiber (4. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn bei starkem Wind*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> *Schlauchboote sind recht windanfällig* wie ich mal beobachten durfte. Der Motor sprang nicht mehr an und die wurden durch den Sund gefegt... Einer sprang ins Wasser und sie haben ihn ne Leine zugeworfen. Hätte übel ausgehen können wenns nicht gerade im späten Frühling (Hornhechtzeit) passiert wäre.


 
Schlauchboote mit Quietscheentchen oder Spongebob drauf schon, *RICHTIGE Schlauchboote NICHT *oder was glaubst Du, warum alle maritimen Spezialeinheiten Schlauchboote (richtige!) haben. Wenn ein Motor nicht mehr anspringt, bist Du mit einem GFK-, Holz- oder AluBoot genauso im Arsch...

Bei o.g. Quietscheentchenschlauchbooten erübrigt sich m. E. jede Diskussion über Benutzung bei Wind über 1Bft auf Gewässern wie Ostsee! Wenn ich manche Angler sehe mit Schlauchbooten zwischen 2,5 und 3 Metern und kleinem Quirl hinten dran, wie von Mario beschrieben fällt mir dazu gar nix ein....|uhoh:


----------



## N00blikE05 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn bei starkem Wind*

Stimmt wohl. Hab schonmal überlegt ob ich mein Badeschlauchboot mitm Seil am Angelschlauchboot festmache. Das wäre ein super Abladeplatz für die ganzen Dinge die man aufm Meer brauch und man sitzt dann nicht so steif im eigentlichen Angelboot.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (7. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn bei starkem Wind*



N00blikE05 schrieb:


> Stimmt wohl. Hab schonmal überlegt ob ich mein Badeschlauchboot mitm Seil am Angelschlauchboot festmache. Das wäre ein super Abladeplatz für die ganzen Dinge die man aufm Meer brauch und man sitzt dann nicht so steif im eigentlichen Angelboot.




Die Alternative dazu bestehen in einem größeren Boot oder im Aussortieren der unnötigen Dinge :m Wenn ich mit meinem Schlauchi raus bin hab ich auch nie mehr Angeltakle mitgehabt als eine kleine Pilkerbox und ein 3l Gefrierbeutel wo Vorfächer usw. drin waren. Reicht doch! Natürlich, da kommen jetzt noch Fischkiste, Tank, Verpflegung usw. mit dazu, aber es wäre halt ein Anfang nicht den halben Tackledealer mitzuschleppen.

gruß


----------



## N00blikE05 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn bei starkem Wind*

Am liebsten würd ich meine Kühlbox an Land lassen, dass ist das schlimmste Teil vonner Größe hergesehen :q

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=k%C3%BChlbox+edelstahl+coleman&um=1&hl=de&sa=N&biw=1050&bih=512&tbm=isch&tbnid=4_X0hOBofV6LRM:&imgrefurl=http://www.billiger.de/show/produkt/114524636-Coleman-Steel-Belted-54-Quart-52-Liter-silber.htm&docid=Xte5WhzHI0zZBM&imgurl=http://img3.billiger.de/t/84YbPkjgOwfupZN_U_iJZL2K16HS1G3H1JV_J1SiPtrhA7giWIAMzsdPyDS9qoZfQ/Coleman-Steel-Belted-54-Quart-52-Liter-silber.jpg&w=200&h=200&ei=HnyAT7WFM8_FtAa74NnhBA&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=447&vpy=108&dur=1493&hovh=160&hovw=160&tx=87&ty=186&sig=116367311755658021173&page=1&tbnh=146&tbnw=138&start=0&ndsp=10&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:0,i:81


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (8. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn bei starkem Wind*

Wozu du bei den Temperaturen eine Kühlbox brauchst, fällt mir nicht ein. Ist doch noch kalt genug, dass du das Teil an Land lassen kannst.
Zur Not nimmst du ein Aalnetz oder sowas (stark verkürzter Setzkescher) und hängst deine Fischies während des Angelns über Board. Die größte Kühltruhe ist momentan doch die, auf der du schwimmst #6


----------

